# HS50 Auger pulley



## Cschro (Oct 1, 2019)

HS50 Auger pulley broken and can’t find one. Does anyone know if HS55 Auger pulley would work in my HS50 model?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cschro said:


> HS50 Auger pulley broken and canâ€™t find one. Does anyone know if HS55 Auger pulley would work in my HS50 model?


check boats.net

honda snowblower parts, click your hs50 and click drive pulley i believe. then do the same for the HS55 and see if parts are compatible. they usually list the compaticbility when you click that part.

good luck

it appears after checking that it is not the same part and they are not available. if the other pulley will fit on ( i've worked on both but can't remember ) and it's a different size wheel then you can probably use but use a different size belt.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The HS50 uses driven auger pulley 22415-732-000 or 22415-732-900 depending on the model (is yours wheeled or tracked and what's the serial number?) and it uses a Woodruff key to position it on the shaft. The HS55 uses the same keyed pulley 22415-736-000 as the early HS80. The later ones used the 22415-736-010 which is splined, not keyed.

If it just has the hub broken off the pulley sheave, that's pretty easy to weld. A friend is a welder at Bath Iron Works and he did mine.


----------



## Cschro (Oct 1, 2019)

The model is 1017182 or 32 at the end, tough to read. Tracks not wheels. I think if I can’t get welded maybe time for new snowblower. But thanks for your time


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Cschro said:


> The model is 1017182 or 32 at the end, tough to read. Tracks not wheels. I think if I can’t get welded maybe time for new snowblower. But thanks for your time


So your pulley part number should be 22415-732-900. One was just sold on eBay on September 16th, so keep an eye open...


----------

